# Hello!



## caitlinsmummy (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello I'm new here and I am hoping to become a surrogate for a very lovely couple 

My name is Kelly, I am 21 years old and I have 2 children, Caitlin - 2 1/2 years old and Thomas - nearly 5 months old. 

My family is complete and I now want to help people complete their families too.

My desire for surrogacy first started before I had Caitlin, OH'S cousin's were having problems concieving, they had been through 4 IVF attempts and decided if the 5th one didn't work they weren't going to bother, they had been trying for 8 years 

I told OH there and then that I would do it for them if the last one didnt work. Luckily it did and they had a helathy baby girl 3 weeks before I had Caitlin.

I would love to help couples because I know that I am of no use to us anymore. I am interested in host or straight surrogacy. I have eggs that work and I don't see the point in them being wasted when they can go on to help a lovely couple have a child.

Thank you for reading  

xx


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi there

What you want to do is amazing and will change some lucky IPs life forever. You really will make a dream come true, so thank you for even thinking about it. Have you thought about contacting COTS, they are a really friendly organisation and can help you meet IPs and gives you heaps of support and advice. If you go onto their site there is loads of information and you can ask all your questions on the public forum. It has really helped us.

We have just started our journey and the surrogacy community really is a wonderful thing to be part of. We thought we would be the only ones, but we have found so much support and help.

Good luck with everything and a big welcome to the surrogacy community!

Hugs   
Claire xxxxx


----------



## caitlinsmummy (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you so much I am really looking forward to my journey xx


----------



## CarolynB (May 17, 2008)

WOW.

You are offering to do a truely amazing and wonderful thing Kelly.

You will see from our ticker that we had 7 failed IVFs before my sister helped us with try 8.  You can see the absolutely fab result in our ticker.

It is the most amazing gift for you to be able to give another lady.  We can never ever thank my sister enough for what she has done for us.  Everyday I look at Sam and know that without her help that there would be no baby in our life and it would just have been another wasted embryo.

Good Luck.  I am sure that you will be able to find some wonderful IPs who will never be able to thank you enough for the gift that you will bring them.

Hugs.  You are an angel.  If only there were more like you.
Carolyn xxxxxxxx


----------



## SurroAngelUk1405 (Feb 19, 2009)

hey hun im currently a surrogate expecting twins!
just to butt in with what apricot said - im with cots and find it so supportive for surrogates! iv made so many friends!(ips included)
apricot - are you already with cots as ips? xx


----------

